# My recommended screen protector



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Pros: Dry apply & easy to get w/ no bubbles (I ended up with one or two because I took it off and put it back on thrice). Privacy. Matte. Cheap (relatively). VERY glare resistant (even better in person than the pictures below would show).
Cons: Doesn't cover entire face -- just the screen. Thickish (I personally like this). Reduces brightness. If you look VERY closely [I very rarely am looking very closely at the screen] there are some diagonal pixelly-ish lines caused by the protector.

VS regular iPod Touch


































Link to one I found on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/...7#ht_9584wt_922


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't think id ever use 1 that just covers the screen. I've always used Steinheil and haven't seen anything that tops it. Getting mine in the mail tomorrow I hope.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I've tried several, I stick with VZW's protectors now. Cheap and work as well as the expensive ones. Just my two cents.


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

I got one of the Verizon screen protectors the day I got my G-Nex. Had the Verizon guy put it on for me. It fit over the whole front of the phone, but had this matte look that caused really bad pixelation on the screen, especially when the screen got oily or something. Really bad rainbow effect. Plus the guy left a bubble caused by lint >_<!!!! Last night, I went and got a Zagg screen protector. Man the difference is DAY AND NIGHT. Its got a textured feel but doesn't hamper the touchscreen sensitivity. Plus there's ZERO visibility issues. Love it. First time using a Zagg protector, and is the best I've used.


----------



## smoothjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

I got the regular one from verizon (not the anti-glare) and it is pretty clear and really smooth, no complaints. Just have someone good put it on at the store, some of them can do it perfectly because of putting so many on


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a ghost armor one coming this week. Using the stock one from verizon right now though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Zagg always wins for me. I like the tacky feel FAR better than bare glass.


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Put my skinomi on last night. Loving it. Can't even tell its on there unless I look real hard.


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

I also got the ones at the Verizon store, but haven't put them on yet because when I test fit it at home, I found they are too small, with about an eighth of an inch gap all the way around the border. I thought it looked pretty dumb. Can anyone else with the Verizon protectors confirm for me if theirs do this too? I can take a picture later to show what I mean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dspcap said:


> I've tried several, I stick with VZW's protectors now. Cheap and work as well as the expensive ones. Just my two cents.


That's what I'm using now and used on my TBolt and always enjoyed it. No bubbles or bad screen effects and good price for a 3 pack.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Just finished applying a zagg for the first time. I've had the worst luck putting on protectors. This was no different. I put the zagg slightly too far on one side, so it's just about hanging over the edge, but not quite. To top that off, as I was smoothing out the air bubbles, I saw a very noticeable piece of lint... no smoothing that out. sux...

can these be taken off easily and reapplied, by any chance? or do i have to live with it until I shell out more $$ for a protector?


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

using the anti glare from verizon big mistake sucks so bad really takes away from the beauty of the screen. I think i will be looking for a different brand


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> using the anti glare from verizon big mistake sucks so bad really takes away from the beauty of the screen. I think i will be looking for a different brand


lol..... That's what I just peeled off my phone. It was awful, really really awful. Truly and totally awful. On a white background, it gives me headaches.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I have a ghost armor one coming this week. Using the stock one from verizon right now though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


I like the Ghost Armors. Wet application is a BIG plus for me. With dry it's so easy to get dust between it and the screen. Plus the free replacements are nice.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I noticed Zagg protectors dent really easy. Hate the look of the phone with little indentations all over the screen


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

CZonin said:


> Don't think id ever use 1 that just covers the screen. I've always used Steinheil and haven't seen anything that tops it. Getting mine in the mail tomorrow I hope.


Where did you order it? I haven't been able to get on the SGP website to order it at all!


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

kman79 said:


> Where did you order it? I haven't been able to get on the SGP website to order it at all!


amazon


----------



## travishamockery (Jun 11, 2011)

Br125 said:


> amazon


I'll second this. running the steinheil oleophobic and it's perfect. just like you had bare glass. There's the gap everyone is mentioning, but I think you'll find that with any dry protector due to the shape of the screen. If you want edge to edge, I'd be the wet ones are way to go since they will conform to the screen. Steinheil does have a wet one called flex for the gnex. I'm going to give it a try I think when I wear this one a bit.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

travishamockery said:


> I'll second this. running the steinheil oleophobic and it's perfect. just like you had bare glass. There's the gap everyone is mentioning, but I think you'll find that with any dry protector due to the shape of the screen. If you want edge to edge, I'd be the wet ones are way to go since they will conform to the screen. Steinheil does have a wet one called flex for the gnex. I'm going to give it a try I think when I wear this one a bit.


The only Stenheil I see out for the GNex IS the flex?? http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=me%3DA2SFKRF5TPZMT5&field-keywords=galaxy+nexus&x=0&y=0 I don't see an Oleophobic one for the Gnex
Either way what I WANT is a Stenheil Ultra Crystal! They're the best protectors I've used in my 10+ years of instaling dozens of types and models of protectors. However, given their rigidity and dry install, I'm thinking they may not have one for the Gnex :-( I might just run bare instead...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

bare glass all the way- it's scratch resistant and oleophobic.


----------



## capflya (Nov 19, 2011)

Go bare glass and you'll regret it eventually. I know from experience. Had my gnex for ~24hrs and some how it got a scratch. It was only on my desk and in my pocket. Was using the "kid gloves" treatment, no keys or anything. Still not sure how or when it got scratched.

I have the 3 pack of protectors from vzw now. Non-glare resistant type. They don't change the colors at all and feels pretty close to bare glass. I just got them so I had something on the phone for now. Based on other reviews and what I have seen my gnex will be getting an xo skin pretty soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums app


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is skinomi a slick protector. I like zagg but don't like the texture that much but I do think they protect your screen great


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

i use the stock ones from vzw they are cheap and reliable plus i dont know how to put them on so i go to the vzw store and they put them on for me


----------



## capflya (Nov 19, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> Is skinomi a slick protector. I like zagg but don't like the texture that much but I do think they protect your screen great


Not sure about that one.. but xo skins is a "slick" screen protector. No texture. Google xo skins coupon code and you can get them from the xoskins website for like $10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums app


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> Is skinomi a slick protector. I like zagg but don't like the texture that much but I do think they protect your screen great


I agree about zagg. Never used one before and thought I'd try it. I don't much care for the feel either. Way too rubbery.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

salem said:


> I agree about zagg. Never used one before and thought I'd try it. I don't much care for the feel either. Way too rubbery.


Then you might like ghost armor. They're the same idea but they feel a bit different. I switched from zagg to ghost armor because I had trouble with my zaggs developing an orange peal texture. The ghost armors don't have this texture and feel a lot less, for lack of a better word, sticky.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Steinheil's are, in my opinion, the best protectors made. I usually get the Ultra Crystal's but I may check out the new "flex" style.

Ghost Armor and Phantom Skinz are also really good for those who like wet applications.

I may have to check out the XO's that a bunch of people are liking. Never heard of them before though.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Zomb!e said:


> Steinheil's are, in my opinion, the best protectors made. I usually get the Ultra Crystal's but I may check out the new "flex" style.
> 
> Ghost Armor and Phantom Skinz are also really good for those who like wet applications.
> 
> I may have to check out the XO's that a bunch of people are liking. Never heard of them before though.


I've always used steinhill as well but I heard the flex doesn't cover the whole face of the phone. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been a steinheil fan for a long time and the flex is nice and covers from edge to edge completely, but it does have a little bit of orange peel (literally almost unnoticeable unless you're looking for it) and it does dent easy, like if you run your fingernail across it. Once again, not that noticeable but it should be noted. You'll probably be happy with it. If I ever have to go through both I'll try something else but I doubt I'll have to.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Br125 said:


> I've been a steinheil fan for a long time and the flex is nice and covers from edge to edge completely, but it does have a little bit of orange peel (literally almost unnoticeable unless you're looking for it) and it does dent easy, like if you run your fingernail across it. Once again, not that noticeable but it should be noted. You'll probably be happy with it. If I ever have to go through both I'll try something else but I doubt I'll have to.


I was hoping it would be like their ultra crystal or whatever but a wet application. That is my dream screen protector.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I got my XO yesterday. Application went pretty well but when I went to bed, there were so many bubbles I was really concerned that I was going to have to rip it off today. I've done a ton of Zagg applications before and none ever looked as bad as this one.

After 12 hours I only have a few bubbles left but I anticipate them disappearing shortly based on how quickly the others did. The screen is very smooth and clear.

I have a tpu case on with the full screen XO and I don't see any issues with edge lift off that I have seen with the Zagg. I used the XOSPRINT coupon on their website to get 30% off so I upgraded to priority shipping. I am very satisfied.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had my Skinomi screen protector on for a couple days and love it. Orange peel effect only noticeable at an angle. Its my first wet application one, but the instructions were detailed and easy to follow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Got a zagg for my D2, luckily the retard gave me a d1 zagg and it didn't fit right cuz it felt like shit so i returnedniy. Steinheil all the way, as soon as they release an anti-fingerprint/glare one ill replace this Verizon one.


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

I've always used steinheil, AMAZING! But i'm gonna try zagg this time around because of the lifetime warranty, can get free replacements....


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I installed my xo yesterday. My first wet install. Fits perfect with my otterbox commuter case. The only issue I have is the rubbery feel of the xo. The steinheil crystal clear was perfect on my thunderbolt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

I received the Steinheil Flex Screen Protector on Friday. Installed it that evening at work, installation went smoothly. Used the squeegee from the center of the screen out to the side, after about five minutes of doing this, just about all the visible bubbles were gone, 24 hours later, all bubbles were gone. The screen feels as smooth as glass, very responsive. There is a slight orange peel, but it's really not noticeable unless you look for it. Definitely recommend the steinheil flex


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

When applying zagg or any water based applications you can take it off as many times as you need, run it under the faucet to get lint off. And reapply. The reason I don't like zagg is the orange peal look. I don't like the non water based ones because they scratch way to easy. Just took one off because it was way scratched up after just a week. They also need to be a little smaller because the edge of the screen kinda curves and therefore the dry apply doesn't stock to the edges leaving a white gap. I got tired of paying crazy prices and just buy 12x12 of 3m clear protector on ebay, cut it to fit my screen. Costs me $9 and a can cover my other electronics with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## starscrean718 (Oct 23, 2011)

SPG best screen protector ever. Fingers are like gliding on a bed of air

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

